# χωρίς λόγια



## danae (Aug 14, 2008)

Διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο και η ιστορία με συγκλόνισε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2008)

Είναι να μη ζήσεις το αμερικάνικο όνειρο από τη στραβή μεριά, του εφιάλτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2008)

Συγκλονιστικό...
Δυστυχώς είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που διάβασα μόλις άρχισα να ανοίγω τα new posts, και με έκανε να βουρκώσω.


----------

